# mini mini oscillating engine



## Atzerath (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,
I saw a couple of mini oscillating engines on youtube like this
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=ka3wmoI23C4&v=ka3wmoI23C4&gl=BE

Hope the link works...I was hoping somebody could link me to metric plans for such small projects...I don't need the boiler setup etc just the engine would do...
Thx


----------



## mnay (Aug 27, 2012)

check out this site.


----------

